# C.O. Bigelow Essential Oils



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2020)

*C.O. Bigelow Essential Oils*

A collection of refreshing oils that help improve mental clarity and alertness. These oils strengthen the nerves and can be used when there is weakness in the body. Each fragrance is dedicated to promoting inner and outer help; for example these oils can help combat stress, encourage appetite, relieve headaches and more. ($10-$25, bigelowchemists.com)



​


----------

